# Out with the old, In with the new.... TAG 2016 Matte Daytona RS7



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2009)

So as many of you know, we have had our project S7 for about two years, and has gone through quite a few different transitions over that time (which you can see by clicking *HERE* to the tribute thread) It was very good to us however as the facelift is now out, we thought it was time to change some things up. So we phoned our good friends at Audi of San Diego as soon as the order guides were available and they were quickly able to make it happen!

We knew exactly the specification that we wanted however we were very torn on the color. Being that we have our Project Nardo Grey RS5, we wanted something different. The Red was a bit flashy, black was out of the question, we did not want white, so Matte Daytona Grey seemed to fit the bill just nicely. On top of that, it was a rare color (even for us! haha.) So here are the full specifications on the car. 

*2016 Audi RS7*
_-Daytona Grey Matte
-Black Interior
-B&O
-Carbon Optic Package (with Quattro Front Grill)
-Black Alcantara Headliner
-Driver Assistance Package
-Sports Exhaust
-21” Titanium Blade Design Wheels
-Power Closing Doors_

After a long 4 and 1/2 months later.… She had arrived. We were very excited to welcome her home but before we could do so, we had our good friend’s at AutoArmor protect her beautiful paint and wrap the entire vehicle with Satin XPEL clear bra. Satin paints from our experience are very difficult to maintain so the XPEL Clear Bra would be the best solution to keep the entire are well protected (before we had even taken her home.) 




Finally, after another long week or so, she finally made it home, to TAG Motorsports. As we all know, we here at TAG purchase these cars so that you all can see all the different options/modifications that are available for these cars. We typically keep them here on display for you to take a spin in, hear it, feel it so the decision that you make for your car, weather it is over the phone, email or in person, is a well educated one from our sales team! In this thread, we will keep an ongoing journal of all the modifications we do and our impressions over the course of ownership of our 2016 Audi RS7.

That being said, we were quickly on to our first set of modifications to the car. The ugly orange and red side-markers HAD TO go! so we had a set of our TAG Motorsports Painted reflector set, and popped them in. Of corse some VAG COM Modifications had to be done to turn off the lights which was a breeze. The 2016’s and 2015’s coding for that were virtually the same. 

*Click the photos below to find out more about our painted reflector packages. 





Next up, we had to address the ride height. Being that we liked the Air Suspension in the 2014 S7, we went with the same setup on our RS7. We were able to remove the same H&R Lowering Module out of our 2014 S7 and install it into our 2016 RS7 without a hitch, giving us the ability to go up to 30mm lower than factory, and retain all the factory controls through the MMI. 



Then, it was time to look at the shoes. Although the factory 21” wheels are great, they were too stock hahaha…. We have something special in line for this build. We have ordered a variety of wheels from HRE, BBS, ADV1, Vossen & More - so that you can see exactly the style on the car yourself! We plan on switching the wheels up every week or two for your viewing pleasure. So….. On to the first one!

We called our neighbors at HRE Wheels, and wanted something from one of their newest line. The RS1 Monoblock lineup. We had done a 3-piece variant on our S7 (which can be seen *HERE)* and absolutely loved the look, so we went with their new Monoblock RS100M (which is the replacement for the famous P40SC). We here at TAG love our fitments, so we had HRE build us a 21x10.5 wheel to fit on the factory 275/30/21 Dunlop tire, and finish the wheels in Satin Bronze. The end result….. well you be the judge!




Finally, to complete the first round of modifications, we had to address the exhaust system. Now there are a few different options for the exhaust system however we had to pick our favorite - the Akrapovic Evolution Line Titanium Exhaust System. The system is one of the most amazing sounding system’s we have ever installed on a car. It takes the V8 Rumble and turns it into a much higher pitched V8 rumble. There is ZERO drone inside the cabin (which is always a plus) and the factory valves (which are controlled by the MMI) are all retained. To top it off, they come with a pair of beautiful Carbon Fiber Tips with Titanium Outlets built inside them which fit perfectly replace the factory exhaust tips on the RS7. 

*Click the images to find out more about the Akrapovic Exhaust  






And here she is. Presenting you the 2016 TAG Motorsports Audi RS7 codenamed #ProjectShark. In the next few weeks, get excited to see the constant and ongoing changes and added modifications that we will be preforming to the vehicle. In the meantime, if you have ANY questions at all, please feel free to email me *HERE *or contact us by calling (866) 748-4388












​


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Bravo for a job well done on an already impressive vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

As you all know, at TAG Motorsports we take our project vehicles and outfit them with a slew of parts, wheels, and upgrades. Well, we are back at it again with our in house Matte Daytona Grey RS7. We were in the mood to change up the wheel set once more. Enter the all new 20" BBS CIR in Platinum Silver. This proved to be an incredible match against our Matte color. Although it is a 20" The size looks perfect due to the slimmed down design of the wheel. It showcases the OEM brake system perfectly. This is a perfect setup for those that do not want a lower profile tire, and want to keep it closer to an OEM look. 

Wheel Specs:
20x10 ET25
275/35/20 Hankook V12 Evo2






































​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

[URL="http://www.tagmotorsports.com"]​

[/URL]

With our Exclusivity in San Diego for supplying ADV.1 wheels becoming a reality, we really wanted to showcase what a brand new set of these wheels can accomplish. Our RS7 ws in serious need of a very mechanical, yet aggressive looking wheel. We looked through some designs until this one jumped out and hit us on the nose. The all new CS series from ADV.1 is absolutely astounding. The overall design, fit and finish is next to none. The matte Polished clear finish contrasts our matte Daytona Gray flawlessly. The intense complications in the face show just how precise and in depth the designers at ADV are. This particular set is the MV.2 line. That is essentially a mash-up of the face of a Monoblock, bolted to a three piece style inner barrel. This makes the concave possibilities just about endless. 

We are very proud of this relationship with ADV.1 wheels, and you can see why. Let us know what you all think! 

*The Specs:*
21x10.5" ADV.1 ADV7 MV.2 CS series in polished Matte Clear
Factory 275/30/21 Dunlop tires

If you have any questions whatsoever about anything you see on this car, or any products that we offer feel free to PM me or email me HERE. 






























​


----------

